# Masterline Switch Drives



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Where can I find more information on Masterline switch drives? I am particularly interested in how they will work with their supplementary switches. Photos, diagrams and explanations will help greatly.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ask Axel, as he carries those Boehler drives: 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/masterline-switch-drive-with-latching-relay-p-67.html 

You can download the manual and instructions from the GBDB here: 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2419&sessionid=cabaca55de878c51630c7bc158d186ee&l=english 


Keith


----------

